# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  4 chiếc vali thông minh tín đồ du lịch nào cũng thích

## hangnt

*Những chiếc vali có thể mở và khóa ở bất cứ đâu hoặc đo được trọng lượng dù không đặt lên cân đã không còn ở trong phim hay trong mơ nữa rồi.*

*1. Vali đồng bộ với điện thoại thông minh*


Có tên gọi Bluesmart, kiểu vali này được cài ứng dụng điều khiến giống một con robot. Chủ nhân có thể khóa và mở từ xa đồng thời theo dõi vị trí của chiếc vali dù đang ở bất cứ đâu. Thậm chí người dùng còn có thể đo trọng lượng của vali bằng điện thoại. Bluesmart hiện được bán với giá 235 USD.

*2. Vali cuộn*


Bạn đã biết cách cuộn tròn quần áo để nhét gọn gàng vào túi xách nhưng vali Roho còn làm được nhiều hơn thế. Với giá chỉ 50 USD, Roho sẽ giúp cuộn mọi thứ siêu nhỏ như một tấm thảm tập yoga.

*3. Vali có thể sạc cho iPad*


Đến mùa thu năm nay Andiamo IQ mới được bán ra thị trường nhưng những tính năng siêu việt của nó đã được truyền đi rất xa và khiến nhiều người mong ngóng. Ngoài hộp khóa kỹ thuật số chống trộm cắp và có thể cảnh báo cho người sở hữu nếu chiếc túi bị di chuyển thì còn có một bộ sạc USB được giấu giữa tay cầm cho phép người dùng có thể sạc điện thoại, máy tính bảng trong thời gian ngồi chờ ở sân bay. Dự kiến Andimao IQ có giá 600 USD.

*4. Vali có thể tự di chuyển*


Ý tưởng về chiếc vali này được coi là điên rồ và khó thực hiện nhất. Nó sẽ kết nối với điện thoại thông minh của người dùng và tự động "đi theo" tín hiệu mà chiếc điện thoại phát ra. Vali siêu thông minh này đang được nghiên cứu sản xuất và chắc chắn giá không hề rẻ chút nào.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

